# x728 John Deere oil change



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Click on this X728OILCHG

Rob


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That has to be one of the cleanest oil changes I have ever seen, cleaner then surgery!  When can I drop off mine? Bye


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> That has to be one of the cleanest oil changes I have ever seen, cleaner then surgery!  When can I drop off mine? Bye


I could do it this afternoon if you can make it in time

Rob


----------

